# radio reception problems



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

Ever since I changed my factory monsoon radio to my Kenwood Excelon unit my radio reception got worse. It wasn't to bad so I have dealt with it for now. Yesterday I installed a stubby antenna and now have virtually no reception. Is there anything I can do to remedy this like install a signal booster or something other than install my old antenna again? Any and all ideas welcome.


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: radio reception problems (KellerMKIV GLI)*

Nobody wants to help? Come on people.


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: radio reception problems (KellerMKIV GLI)*

You need an amplified antenna adaptor. It has seemed to work for many people.

Except me! I tried two different amplified adaptors and (while the FM recepion is fantastic) AM reception is pretty bad! The factory radio works flawlessly. What could be the dealio?










_Modified by .je at 11:09 AM 5-9-2009_


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

you need a 40-vw53 antenna adapter. its made by metra.
It is not a signal booster, it sends power down the line to the factory antenna amplifier in the headliner.


----------



## theguyfaraway (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (vdubnick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnick* »_you need a 40-vw53 antenna adapter. its made by metra.
It is not a signal booster, it sends power down the line to the factory antenna amplifier in the headliner.

his car is an 05, i don't think that adapter will work. I'm having the same problem right now.
wouldn't this be the one we need? 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

^ oops, i assumed it was an older mk4


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

yeah you will need the metra 40-eu55 , its the same as the 40-vw53, but with the new smaller european antenna ends.


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

I have an 00, and it did not work for me, in fact reception was much worse. FM works with the _non_-amplified antenna and not with the amplified antenna (I tried 2 new ones).
AM reception was _very_ good with a different antenna (unamplified, external mount).
Is this a different problem? Is it the base then? All this stuff worked normally with the stock radio.


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

^ were you using an actual amplified antenna? or are you referring to the power injecting adapter?


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

I used one of these








The actual powered antenna is the one on the roof.
Using this was worse than a regular non-powered adaptor cable. 
I can have a look at the base, but really I'm not expecting it to be the problem. If it looks bad I will try this first.


_Modified by .je at 6:51 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: radio reception problems (.je)*

I got my Kenwood through Crutchfield and they sent me some kind of adapter. I had to plug it in between the headunit and the factory antenna lead and then wire it to the power wire going to the headunit. I'm pretty sure it was Metra brand. Wouldn't it be the same thing as what the other people here are talking about?


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (theguyfaraway)*

Yeah thats the same one I have now and it doesn't do much. I can't even pick up stations now that are I would say no more than 30 miles away from me. Would the length of my antenna effect the reception much?


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

yes, do some research on antennas and design.


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (KellerMKIV GLI)*

yeah, going from the oem whip to a smaller stubby antenna will reduce pickup, I noticed about a 55% reduction in reception ability. not a huge deal though since i only live 25 miles from major city.


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (DubRadio)*

Yeah its not a huge deal for me either as I usually am listening to cd's or my Zune but it would still be nice to be able to pick some radio stations when I want to. i guess I deal with it or put my oem antenna back on. Thanks guys.


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

I have the same OEM antenna, just a different deck. FM reception is good (even better), but AM reception is really bad. I use this for the every-10-minute traffic reports.
Even that Metra adaptor didn't help. It was actually much worse than the straight adaptor cable.
Perhaps the Master Technician can help us with the antenna question (and not the other way around).


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

^ the fact of the matter, is that in general, aftermarket radios have poor AM reception in comparison to cheap factory units.
However, all things held equal (assuming that the tuners are the same sensitivity), the only things that can cause issues, is bad grounds at the radio, or on the antenna sheath, or loose/poor connections. In which case you could just cut and solder on a standard Motorola aftermarket end.
Aftermarket head units are usually built with the AM tuner last on the list of important things. and anymore, head units are being built cheaper and cheaper, they start cutting back on the features that are least used (AM being one of them)

Those are your options, the rest is your choice.


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

That is great, it's really what I was hoping someone could explain.
In light of the now numerous threads about bad reception, it's probably good to look at the grounding of the OEM antenna or the condition of its amplifer first, before trying new antennas to replace the one that worked pretty well before.


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

^ only ground the outer sheath.... or verify that the sheath is properly grounded. (NEVER the center lead, as that is the signal leg)


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

Quick question, if I don't have power going to the base (from an aftermarket adaptor), is there any point replacing the base, and not just grounding the outer sheath like you suggested?

There was a TSB saying there were 2 manufacturers, and if you mixed up (some thing during PDI) parts between the 2 there was bad reception?
I found a eBay auction for the 'new antenna base' but it looks like mine is the old one. Are these 2 bases actually interchangeable?


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

the base of what?


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

Well the base of the antenna, of course, that contains the amplifier, like has been done in this thread.


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

if you are not powering the amplifier, you are better off getting a non-amplified antenna. they are larger though.


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

I have a question: 
I don't think there would be, but is there risk in attaching a very long single-strand wire attached only to the middle of the coax, to capture AM?
My antenna isn't amplified (any more), and gets excellent FM, but pretty bad AM with that antenna. I tried a brand new (actually two brand new) Metra boosters tied to power-antenna-on, and even to 12V live, but it was actually a lot worse. 
*I attached a very long wire to the coax lead, and got quite good AM reception*. Of course it doesn't get FM that way. 
So I thought, if I've got the FM attached as normal, and an AM also attached to the coax wire, am I going to get any aliasing from the two antennas, or any interference?
I'll give a try as soon as possible, but surely someone already knows?


_Modified by .je at 7:06 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

^ that usually works for FM not AM.


----------



## sanmo (May 26, 2009)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

I have a 1998 Volkswagen Passat Wagon. I recently swapped out my factory radio/cassette deck with a new Pioneer DEH-2100IB, 50W x 4 MOSFET In-Dash CD Deck. The FM reception is great. There is nothing but static on the AM band, and does not pick up even one station. The factory radio was never great on AM but at least it picked up the major local stations. Any suggestions for solving this problem? Could there be a problem with the installation if the FM is coming in loud and clear?


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (.je)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.je* »_I don't think there would be, but is there risk in attaching a very long single-strand wire attached only to the middle of the coax, to capture AM?


I attached a wire T'd in the antenna cable (I bought a short extension to make it) and attached it to ground at the deck.
It's better than the standard cable attached to the roof antenna. I thought grounding this to the chassis was actually a little clearer, but we'll see tomorrow. It's dusk now, and very cloudy. A real AM antenna (such as the large one that the stereo shop sold) would probably work better. 
Now that I've tried it at dusk, and now in clear daytime, while it's not exactly as good as the stock radio, it's actually a lot more than OK, especially for not having to buy a separate AM antenna. While not powered, it's definitely better than acceptable, almost pretty good. Not bad since the powered adaptors were so much worse than just the basic cable, and all it cost was $5 for the antenna extension that I cut, shortened, and spliced a T out of.








Seemed to work great, until today, when it looks like that T mod didn't have any more effect. Weird! Worked in the morning, not in the afternoon. All connections are solid. I won't take it apart again, it will probably break the bezel, the cage, everthing!
Too bad that Metra antenna booster didn't do anything.










_Modified by .je at 4:44 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (.je)*

I had one of those adapters in a aftermarket cd player that I also replaced again to an upgraded one and I never got good reception. I tried to buy a new one and it is working much better but not perfect.
What I think I'm going to try is I have a Y adapter and will use the adapter into the antenna on one connection, and found an antenna you can place inside your car and velcro it anywhere so could use that on the other input on my Y connector. Anyone think this would work?
I get AM radio pretty good now finally but FM stations are not all perfect but at least I am getting more then 4 channels.


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (BriGreentea)*

Have you ever encoutered this? I was at Best Buy today talking to the salesguy who handles their car audio. He says that their brand of adaptor (similar to the Metra, it's probably the same item) is very frequently defective. By his estimate, out of 5, he throws away 2! Holy crap!
Perhaps we could just keep trying these antenna boosters until we get one that works?
Does that sound like a good or a stupid idea? How can we rely on buying a product if it just as likely won't work, as will work?


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (.je)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.je* »_Have you ever encoutered this? I was at Best Buy today talking to the salesguy who handles their car audio. He says that their brand of adaptor (similar to the Metra, it's probably the same item) is very frequently defective. By his estimate, out of 5, he throws away 2! Holy crap!
Perhaps we could just keep trying these antenna boosters until we get one that works?
Does that sound like a good or a stupid idea? How can we rely on buying a product if it just as likely won't work, as will work?









was it an installer or salesguy? i wouldnt trust the salesguy all the time, they are usually just repeating something they heard on the interweb.
And at best buy, the only vw antenna adapters they carry are the metra ones.
The other thing that can cause difference in reception is the head units sensitivity. Which you can find the ratings in the owners manual, or online specs. Even within a brand, the sensitivity can vary quite a bit.


----------



## sanmo (May 26, 2009)

*Re: 40VW 53 vs. 55*

I took my newly installed car deck back to Best Buy since the AM was just static and told them they needed to replace the standard adapter they installed with the 40VW53 or 55. (Thanks to the forum and Mike at EnFig Car Stereo) I was leaving for a long road trip and hoped they knew what I was even talking about. Lo and behold they had the 53, which they had to cram in the pocket due to the size of the antenna head. I now get 1 AM station just so so and 1 AM station some of the time. Does anyone know if the 55 would make any improvement due to the smaller antenna head? I'm thinking if it wasn't all crammed in there it might make a little difference. Thoughts?
Thanks
Sanmo


----------



## sanmo (May 26, 2009)

*Re: 40VW 53 vs. 55 (sanmo)*

I meant antenna ends not head.
I took my newly installed car deck back to Best Buy since the AM was just static and told them they needed to replace the standard adapter they installed with the 40VW53 or 55. (Thanks to the forum and Mike at EnFig Car Stereo) I was leaving for a long road trip and hoped they knew what I was even talking about. Lo and behold they had the 53, which they had to cram in the pocket due to the size of the antenna ends. I now get 1 AM station just so so and 1 AM station some of the time. Does anyone know if the 55 would make any improvement due to the smaller antenna ends? I'm thinking if it wasn't all crammed in there it might make a little difference. Thoughts?
Thanks
Sanmo


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

I am going by his words, which were that for every 5 he sells, 2 are returned. He asked me many technical questions about how I installed the deck, and let me know how to hook it up, so I think he knows how to do that. I dont know if he does installs as well, didn't ask.
He also indicated that he sells a different brand than Metra. Perhaps in the USA they sell Metra but here they don't, at least thats' what he told me.


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (.je)*

Well I pulled out my Kenwood headunit and did some re-wiring. I ended up connecting the blue wire coming from the antenna adaptor to the blue wire coming from the factory wiring and didn't even attach the blue wire coming from my Kenwood headunit. I also changed my antenna back to the oem and my reception is 100 percent better now. Switched back and forth from stubby antenna to oem and sitting in my garage reception with the stubby wasn't terrible but there was a noticible difference. So I'm happy for now. May try a little longer, but still shorter than oem, antenna at some point.


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (KellerMKIV GLI)*

What is in one of these powered adaptors? I found a circuit for a signal booster, but it doesn't look like it would fit the way the powered adaptor is built.
http://freecircuitdiagram.com/...oster/
It wouldn't bother me to put together one of my own if I knew it definitely did work.


----------



## KellerMKIV GLI (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: (.je)*

I got it with my Kenwood unit I ordered from Crutchfield. I think it was a Metra brand adapter. It looked like the one somebody posted a link too that Enfig sells. They definitely need to send better instructions with it.


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (KellerMKIV GLI)*

I have that adapter and I'm getting half asked radio reception at times.
I have a Y connector...was wondering does anyone sell a tiny antenna I could shove in the dash to try and use two antennas? OR would a antenna amp work? Help!


----------



## KnucklezKid (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: radio reception problems (KellerMKIV GLI)*

I see that most of the AM problems are stemming from aftermarket head units. Does anyone have any ideas as to why my stock head unit on my 06 gti doesnt pick up on AM station? I seek stations and it does beginning to end without picking up one station. Yea I know AM is a dying medium but I'm a fan of talk radio once and while.


----------

